# Forbidden fruit



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Would a GS brother & sister or mother & son etc... happily 'get it on', or do dogs from the same line need coercing into it? 

...& by the way i'm just curious, I don't have sinister plans!

Cheers


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Line breeding is a common practice.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

dogs and other animals don't have a moral concept of incest. take wild horses - colts are ran off by the herd stallion when they start to mature. Fillies, however, stay in the herd and have foals by their own father until he is replaced by another stallion. Same with lions. etc etc


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I adopted an 8 yo GSD from a mother son litter. Not only didn't they have a problem, when I emailed the breeder to let her know I had her dog in rescue (for which she was grateful), she told me that the son had dug out under his kennel and climbed into the other kennel with his mom. So...yeah.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

That's called in-breeding and is usually done to "set" desirable characteristics of a line. It must be done by breeders that understand what they are looking for and have a great understanding of the dogs in the pedigree.


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

So does that mean that in-breeding is not inherently bad for the breed or does it depend on lots of different factors?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

It depends. All breeding is only as good as the dogs being bred. But, inbreeding can bring forward many genes, and some of them can be bad.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

extremely close inbreeding is not particularly acceptable....in Germany, two well known breeders incorrectly listed breeding pairs in order to 'fix' certain traits - years later, when DNA evolved, and this was discovered, many many pedigrees had to be recalled and changed....the kennels were suspended. In the SV, a 2-2 or closer is not permitted without a review of some sort and specific permission of the SV powers that be.

Friend of mine had to spay a lab pregnant with 11 pups - sired by her 3 year old son...kids home, not careful, adults did not even know the cover had happened.

Lee


----------

